# Obtaining more information about PCI



## ikevin8me (May 19, 2021)

I'm trying to obtain more information about my PCI. 

When I run "pciconf -lv", I do get a list information.

However, when I run "pciconf -lc" (with the -c option), I get:


> pciconf: /dev/pci: Operation not permitted



Both are ran under "root" user, so it it not a permission problem.

I need some help. Could someone please tell me why I'm getting the error and what can I do to fix it?


----------



## ikevin8me (May 19, 2021)

I see! This is because the kern.securelevel is set to 3. I changed it to -1 and it spewed out the information.
Problem resolved!


----------

